
Antifeatures: deliberate, expensive product features that no customer wants - johndcook
http://www.boingboing.net/2011/02/05/antifeatures-deliber.html
======
mey
Based on the title I expected a discussion on features being designed without
any concept of customer's need (feature bloat), rather than companies
intentionally crippling systems for market segmentation or to be anti-
competitive.

There are multiple cures for these issues, open source software is one of
them, but basically it comes down to customers demanding something different
and then using it. Open source efforts could be looked at as a competing
entity that is competing on features and price (free) but lacking other
things.

